# Shepherd V Westie



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

My OH and I decided to go away for the long weekend in his campervan and of course we took Zara and Maisy with us. They were really well behaved considering they hadnt stayed in the van before. Zara at first hated the van even though she loves going in the car.
We went to Findhorn Beach again and they had a blast We were lucky that the weather was fantastic too.

Here are some pics 
Best buddies


Shepherd V Westie


Maisy V Zara


Best buddies by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Running for the ball


A wet Maisy 










A very tired Maisy


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Great shots, look very happy.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics of two gorgeous dogs


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Amazing pics of such beautiful dogs!!


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Brilliant pics of an area that i used to live just down the road from.

I love the last one of a very tired wee dog.....that's a great look.


----------

